# avahi stalled after hibernation



## mohataj (Sep 20, 2011)

I put my system to sleep each nicht using *acpiconf -s 3*; avahi-daemon is up and running after the wakeup, but not serving anything on the network. Only a restart of avahi-daemon gets me my services back.

Is there a wakeup script for acpi to automate this issue?

Is there a patch for avahi to survive the sleep?


----------



## mohataj (Sep 20, 2011)

It's avahi 0.6.28 on FreeBSD 8.2


----------

